# purina cat chow okay?



## colton (Jul 9, 2010)

http://www.catchow.com/cat-chow-naturals/default.aspx

the ingredients are listed on the page i was wondering if this is okay to feed granted its not on the list i see many great ingredients. ( i have just changed from aspen to fleece change foods to a mix of two cat foods and her stool is tar-ish) just wondering if i should be concerned.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Second ingredient is corn-gluten meal, which I believe isn't very good for hedgies, or cats, for that matter. Protein is too high, as well. You want to stay around 30%.


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

mix wellness indoor cat and chicken soup for the cat lovers soul lite thats what everyones telling me to do it sounds pretty good


----------

